# Mehrere Fenster innerhalb einer Application



## MarkusM (13. Dez 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


ich mache doch mal einen neuen Thread auf, da der andere an dem ich mich drangehängt habe als "Erledigt" markiert wurde.

Ich suche jedoch nach einer Möglichkeit, dass ein oder mehrere "Fenster" nur innerhalb eines Bereiches der Anwendung verschoben werden kann z.B. einem Pane. Hat hier auch jemand eine Idee?

Mein erster Versuch ging in die Richtung das neue Fenster an ein Pane zu koppeln, aber irgendwie kriege ich da die Kurve nicht.



```
import javafx.geometry.Insets;
import javafx.geometry.Pos;
import javafx.scene.Scene;
import javafx.scene.layout.Pane;
import javafx.scene.layout.VBoxBuilder;
import javafx.scene.text.Text;
import javafx.stage.Modality;
import javafx.stage.Stage;
 
public class Dialog {
 
    public void openMessageBox(Pane pane){
         Stage myDialog = new Stage();
         pane.setStyle("-fx-background-color: black;");
         myDialog.initModality(Modality.APPLICATION_MODAL);
             Scene myDialogScene = new Scene(VBoxBuilder.create()
                  .children(new Text("Hello! it's My Dialog."))
                  .alignment(Pos.CENTER)
                  .padding(new Insets(10))
                  .build());
 
          myDialog.setScene(myDialogScene);
          myDialog.show();
       }
}
```

Die Dialogklasse wird über einen Button aus einer JavaFX-Application heraus mit openMessagebox aufgerufen. Die Application enthält den Button und ein Pane in dem sich die MessageBox dann bewegen lassen soll.

Nur wie kriege ich die Stage an das Pane gebunden? Falls das überhaupt funktioniert?


----------



## MarkusM (14. Dez 2012)

Keiner ne Idee :noe:


----------



## Paddelpirat (14. Dez 2012)

Ich glaube dafür gibt es noch keine richtige Lösung. Hatte es gerade mal mit einem Workaround versucht, indem ich die Position über einen ChangeListener anpasse. Die Lösung ist allerdings viel zu langsam und fehleranfällig, so dass man das "interne" Fenster ständig aus dem Fenster zucken sieht.


----------



## MarkusM (18. Dez 2012)

Sorry für meine späte Rückmeldung und vielen Dank für Deinen Versuch. Ich bin auch noch nicht hinter eine Lösung gekommen...


----------

